
What You Can't Say (2004) - peterkelly
http://www.paulgraham.com/say.html
======
michannne
I call it cultural heresy, what you may be able to say in one culture you
can't necessarily say it in another and live to tell the tale. There are so
many cultures nowadays, all intermingling with each other, that sometimes it's
best not to say anything at all because you don't know whose listening, what
power they have over your life circumstances, or truly understand the effect
of your words.

With the Internet, the window of what is "allowable" is closing in, smaller
and smaller. The future will only have more of the same.

